# Surf Fishing Sargent



## Scootdog85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Took the kids out to Sargent beach last weekend. About 45mins into the day we hooked up into this guy. I let my 4 year old reel him a little while, he kept saying daddy this is a good one. After we got it on the beach he was so impressed that we caught a Shark he kept saying Shark Week (He screams shark week every day during shark week on dis). We released it back into the gulf and he would not let his little sister near the water without him. Great memories.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

WTG


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice!! he's looking out for little sis!!


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweet!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

great job


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

nice catch


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Great Job Dad!!!


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

How did the beach look after they spent all that money fixing it up?


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

WTG Nice.


----------



## Scootdog85 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sargent is looking awesome. It's also nice that you don't run into a huge crowd.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Great start! Tell him congrats!


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

We were down for easter and was really impressed with the beach work. As nice as it was before ike


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------

